# Cat obsessed with shower?



## FrankyandAva (May 16, 2009)

I have two cats, one male now about 3 years old and the other a female about a year old. The female is one of the friendliest and most lovey cats I've ever known in my life, and always happily greets anyone who comes over and loves to have my constant attention. Whenever I take a shower, not only does she open the closed bathroom door with her paw, but she sits and waits outside the shower the entire time I'm in there. As soon as I'm done and I push back the curtain, she starts meowing incessantly at me and demands my attention. Most of the time she won't even let me get dressed until I've given her plenty of attention and petting. If I don't pet her she insists on following me around meowing at me until I do. After I give her enough attention, she preceeds to spend at least 10 minutes just meandering around in the shower playing in the puddles of water. I have never seen a cat act so strangely! Anyone else heard of anything like this?


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Aw YES!! Kahlua is the same way! She DEMANDS to be in the bathroom while any of us have a shower then when we're done we have to leave the door or curtin open for her to jump in and watch the water trickle down the shower walls, and play in the puddles! Once in awhile she gets really wet too, she'll have soaked paws and sometimes and soaked tummy and bum hehe

I thought it was very strange too lol aren't cats suppose to be afraid of water? :lol:


----------



## FrankyandAva (May 16, 2009)

That's what I thought! It's also very strange because as much as she seems to love playing in the shower after I'm done, try to give her a bath and all bets are off. She whines so loudly you'd think we were trying to skin the poor thing or something!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Some cats have a fascination with the sound of water. I had a foster who literally came in the shower with me! Crazy kitten! I couldnt stop him cuz I have a shower that doesnt have a door. Hed show up dutifully every time he heard the water go on.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, cats can be water babies.
I used to have a cat, Twitch, who would get in the shower with me. The first couple of times I thought he had fallen off the edge (I have a shower in my tub)by accident and was too small to get out. Nope, he just loved being in the shower. He'd get soaked! I actually had a towel in my bathroom just for him. He just _loved_ water his entire life. I had to put his water bowl in a basin because he would dig the water out and play in his bowl all the time.
All my other cats have insisted on being in the bathroom while I shower or take a bath. Nanook used to yell at me the entire time. Very worried. "Mom, are you _sure_ you want to do that?!" He's settled a bit as he's gotten older but still needs to oversee things and make sure I'm okay. Lucy likes to dig in the tub while I'm taking a bath. I'm constantly getting splashed in the face. Gone are the days of a nice relaxing bath with a book!


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

lol!!  I had no idea other cats did this. I actually meant to make a post asking about my cat's weird shower behavior. She does the same thing you describe Nanook do. Every time I or my boyfriend take a shower she walks down the hallway crying really loudly. I've tried letting her in, but it doesn't help much. She comes in and puts her paws on the tub, and if I get near her she tries to drag me out of the tub with her teeth. The only time I can take a long, nice shower is if my boyfriend keeps her distracted with playing. But that's not always possible and I don't want her to be so stressed out. But I guess there isn't really anything to do about it. Maybe, like Nanook, she will grow out of it to some degree as she's still pretty young (about 1.5yrs).


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Freya is not like this at all, in fact she is on the opposite side of the house if at all possible lol

Now Jack, completely different story. I'm not allowed to Shower, Use the latrine, change, shave or even just go into the bathroom with him a step behind.

When I take a shower i'm not allowed to close the door all the way as he will try and dig through it, so i have to leave it open just enough for him to stick his head in and he just sits there and watches me. When I get out he's up on the sink countertop as he knows that is where i go next.

He's done this since i've had him. I can go to any other room without him but the minute i use the restroom its like he knows and even if i manage to get in there before he arrives he still will arrive. And i have to let him in because he digs through the carpet and damages it if i dont.


----------



## idontknowmomo (Jun 29, 2009)

Cats that like water are so cute 
Mine is so strange when I give him baths. He whines super loudly and tries to get out, but purrs and loves on me the whole time!


----------



## JennyM (Jun 5, 2009)

My cat doesn't like water, but she always sits in the bathroom when I shower. When I pull back the curtain and start drying off, she meows her pretty little head off and comes over to look in the bath tub.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

Our cats will occasionally get in the tub with my husband while the shower is running. 

Whenever we turn on the kitchen sink, our younger cat will zoom from her spot to the counter, and then stare intently into the sink while we do whatever. After we turn off the water, she'll actually step into the sink. We have a grid drainer that sits an inch over the sink bottom and it's so funny to watch her daintily put her feet into the grid as she moves around the sink.


----------



## gabriellesca (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so glad to read this from others - my cat Humphrey is OBSESSED with the bathtub (I tend to take tubs not showers). He's 17 and acting every bit of it lately (which breaks my heart) but he screams at me to take a tub - when I do I have to feed him water (don't ask how I started actually giving into these demands). When I'm done and during the night while I'm sleeping, he wakes me up screaming for me to turn the bathtub on so he can hop in and drink the hot water. Its insanity. Though my cat manipulates me to his fullest extent. 

I have a water fountain for him but he doesn't like it. 

Its too cute but when he does it all night it drives me crazy. Sometimes I'll get out of the tub, dry off, and he'll hop back on the toilet to scream and demand that I get back into the tub. He's always been obsessed with water.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Monty won't let me in the bathroom unless he is allowed in either..he will cry in front of the door as if he is being tortured!

Now he doesn't actually try and get in the bath, but he will sit in the edge and sometimes try and touch my leg or face as if thinking about jumping on my lap...it's quite funny :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pepper usually comes in with me when I take a bath. She sits on the edge and drinks a little water. Then she stares at me until I scoop the water into my cupped hand and let her drink it that way.

Tweezer likes to watch the water drain out of the tub. Once he waited until there was only about three inches of water left, then he jumped into it. His eyes got real big and he didn't move. He looked up at me as if to say, "MOM! HELP!" Poor guy, I just lifted him out and dried his feet. :lol:


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Meeka is a water baby too... Everyday without fail she'll be there to watch either of us shower. The other day, my boyfriend called me into the bathroom and there was Meeka, sitting in her usual spot on the edge of the shower and he was running water off his hands and onto her head. She wasn't worried in the slightest, was actually rubbing her head with her paw and licking the water off! She had water dripping all down her back when she decided to jump into the shower with him! 

She's also obsessed with the tap in the kitchen, and as others have said their cats do, she jumps up every time it's turned on. She loves to play with the running water and ske also loves drinking the running water.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

All these posts I've been reading about cats who like water are giving me the giggles! It's nothing I've ever seen before!

Cats do have a good sense of humor!


----------



## TylerT (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie is the same way, just sits there watching me, no matter what he has to be in the bathroom when i am in there, even if its to change loads or watch me shower. tho it did creeep me out at 1st lol


----------

